# Monster 12ft Hammerhead



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

My buddy Zach and his crew got this 12+ hammerhead off a FL beach this past week. And to think, they caught an even bigger one earlier this year!

Check it out!
http://deerpierat.squarespace.com/httpwwwteamrebelfishingco/2010/8/8/they-call-them-young-guns.html

Knowing Zach, he has a big surprise in store for everyone too...rumors of a MONSTER! Keep an eye out for that report


----------



## gsxraddict (Jun 2, 2008)

that was a really cool write up and pictures.

thanks for sharing


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!


----------

